# no notification on reply



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi i don't always get a notification when someone replies to me on a thread, is it normal? must i be quoted or tagged to get a noti?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks like a big conspiracy to me


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

gamingcrook said:


> Hi i don't always get a notification when someone replies to me on a thread, is it normal? must i be quoted or tagged to get a noti?


 Yes.

like this @gamingcrook


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> Hi i don't always get a notification when someone replies to me on a thread, is it normal? must i be quoted or tagged to get a noti?


 Mate, gone are the glory days of UK-M & notifications via Tapatalk.

Using a mobile browser sucks.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

ah ok its just a have the worst memory and have once or twice already come accross topics i made and forgot about


----------

